# Fraps - Aufnahme Schwierigkeiten



## SanderBench (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe einen i5 4570, eine 6870 OC und 4GByte 1600 MHz RAM, kann aber trotzdem zB. Garry's Mod nicht ohne extreme Frame Drops bei einer Aufnahme spielen. Ich denke es liegt an den 4GByte Ram, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, deshalb frage ich sicherhaltshalber nochmals nach ^^ Wäre echt dankbar, wenn Hilfe käme ;D
SanderBench





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (7. Januar 2014)

Wieviele bzw. welche Festplatten hast du? Fraps profitiert davon, wenn es auf einer nicht (durch Ladevorgänge oder ähnliches) ausgelasteten HDD aufzeichnen kann.


----------



## SanderBench (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe eine Seagate 500GB Blue Festplatte, die mit max. 96MB/s liest und schreibt (ich weiß, sehr, sehr, sehr langsam). Darauf läuft alles, auch das Spiel, deshalb denke ich mal das sie ziemlich ausgelastet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

